# loft parasites !!!!



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

hello there 
i got a question about loft pasasites......... bugs, little beatles, roaches, spiders,...... just cant get rid of them.......too many and they keep cmin back!
I haven had any major problems as of now but can any of these causing any kind of problems carrying parasites and affecting my birds is not welcome ......so anybody with any info on how to prevent them is welcome.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

santhosh_pigeons said:


> hello there
> i got a question about loft pasasites......... bugs, little beatles, roaches, spiders,...... just cant get rid of them.......too many and they keep cmin back!
> I haven had any major problems as of now but can any of these causing any kind of problems carrying parasites and affecting my birds is not welcome ......so anybody with any info on how to prevent them is welcome.


You can rid your birds of the parasites that they may have, but it would be virtually impossible to have a loft with aviaries and not have bugs inside. I have bugs in my loft too. I just ignore them. If they get in my way, then I scrape them up and throw them out with the poop! LOL. Seriously though, there's really no way to keep the bugs from coming into the loft. We've all been living with bugs, beatles, roaches and spiders since 4 ever.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Son-Tosh . . .try one of those round roof turbines. They ventilate by natural breezes and scoop airborne insects - mosquitos, etc - and dust right out of your loft.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have become paranoid about roaches in particular since we lost 2 of our favorite pigeons to a protozoa outbreak in the late fall of last year. The pathologist who did the necropsy said roaches were prime carriers. We have never seen roaches in the aviaries but, we would put seed on the sidewalk for wild birds and believe that when we walked through them on the way to the aviary we were carrying the disease on our shoes. We had noticed large wood roaches were eating the seed so we stopped that practice. Now, we just try to keep all debris removed on a regular basis.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

santhosh_pigeons said:


> hello there
> i got a question about loft pasasites......... bugs, little beatles, roaches, spiders,...... just cant get rid of them.......too many and they keep cmin back!
> I haven had any major problems as of now but can any of these causing any kind of problems carrying parasites and affecting my birds is not welcome ......so anybody with any info on how to prevent them is welcome.


The best thing I found was to use a little diatomaceous earth-after every good clean up, it really does keep bugs to very limited numbers. I use it in cracks around the floor and in nest boxes, under the tissue and under any and all nest bowls or papers.

Also, if you can close off your aviary at night, that will help a good deal. I leave my doors open all day, weather permitting, but night time is when most roaches and bugs become active. Any openings are covered with not only hardware cloth but mosquito netting, it doesn't keep them all away but keeps it way down.

Also, remove watterers and feeders from the loft at night, if you don't. That alone is an invitation for roaches, rats, and mosquitos.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I keep a pair of quails to get rid of the parasites such a spiders, ants and roaches. they do a good job at it


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, ecellent idea...Quails will do very well indeed at this sort of thing, and they will eat any Roach that dare appear, too...quick-as-a-wink!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Guinea hens also do a terrific job of eating bugs.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

guinea hens are big and they eat a lot (must keep cost low) and may attack pigeon young. my friend keeps them to protect the house - claims that they are eqivilent to dogs


----------

